# Alex Kinsman



## barryb (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi. Just wondering if anyone sailed with my Dad, Alex Kinsman? 

He was in the Merchant Navy. Through the 60's he sailed on the Montreal Star, Brasil Star, Paraguay Star and I think Australia Star.

Through the 70's and early 80's he worked with Australian Offshore Services (AKA Atlas Offshore) on their offshore supply vessels. Around 1981-82 he worked up at the shipyard in Newcastle when the Atlas Dampier was being built and then a stint in their offices in Melbourne.

86-87 he worked on the Jabiru Venture with BHP.

Kind regards. Kate.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Kate
Am sure someone on this great site will get the information you desire
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

